# HKS exhaust vs Greddy exhaust----PLEASE READ!



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

Everyone says the Greddy setup adds the most power but then I hear good things about the HKS system as well. Everyone who has the HKS likes it alot but has no experience with the Greddy, and everyone with the Greddy system has no experience with the HKS. I have a 96 200sx se-r and I am curious which one performs better and how they compare sound wise. I want a sound that gets loud when I want it to but dosn't over do it. I know this topic has been covered many times before and I have tried to search but I only find bits and pieces. I want to know what people really prefer and in general which one is better. Anything will help. Thanks


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Most of the 200sx SE-R owners on the SR20DE forums prefer the GReddy cat-back. I have the GReddy on my b13 and simply love it, nice deep tone and fairly quiet on the freeways...


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i have the HKS on my b13 and its great. i had this debate with myself as well. i made my decision based on the look. i wanted an exhaust that looked like it could be stock and would be quiet. its quiet driving around town and i couldnt tell you how loud it is at WOT since my car is loud up front. my instructor at Thunderhill had the Greddy on his b13 and it looks good but i think i like the HKS better, i couldnt tell you the difference in performance. sorry. but here's a pic of my exhaust if that helps...


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Both are really good, I went with whichever one was cheaper and Stillin was havin a sale so I got the HKS. Beatiful exhaust system, sounds awesome and not to loud. Love it


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

sr20speed said:


> *Everyone says the Greddy setup adds the most power but then I hear good things about the HKS system as well. *


I had the same problem - chosing - on my 95 200SX SE-R. I researched quite a bit and came to learn that performance-wise, they are not much different from each other. I think (but don't quote me) I found that the HKS likes to rust quicker than the Greddy. 

My final decision was to go with the Greddy only because a friend with similar mods (and a Greddy) put down 150WHP and I wanted to try to reach that myself. After installing it, my dyno chart was pretty close to his although 2-3HP less and a bit more choppy. I've fiddled with the timing a bit now and am installing pullies. After that, I'm anxious to get it back on the dyno


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Both GReddy and HKS make high quality parts and both exhausts are nearly identical as far as performance. My advice is buy whichever you think looks better and is on sale.


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

Which one is louder at idle, mid range, and at full song?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I can't speak for the HKS but I hear it is more quiet than the GReddy. The GReddy isn't the most quiet setup but it has a real nice low tone to it, nothing like the high pitched lawnmower sound that comes out of Civics. For the most part there is no droning except occasionally around 2500rpm. I'm really impressed.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

sr20speed said:


> *Which one is louder at idle, mid range, and at full song? *


As you've already noted in your original post, you'll be hard-pressed to find someone who's used both. I can only give you my objective opinion of my Greddy while someone else can give you their opinion of an HKS. My Greddy is exceptionally quiet. At cold idle it's a bit loud and has a weird resonance to it but after it warms up, it's fine. At warm idle and cruising speed it's fairly quiet. You can hear it but it's not annoying nor will it turn heads. At WOT it's not loud, raspy, or annoying. It's got a nice, deep growl to it at WOT. I like it a lot.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

The HKS is a little more buzzy, it soulds more like a honda.


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Nissan200sxSER said:


> *The HKS is a little more buzzy, it soulds more like a honda. *



I really don't think so


----------



## tr0n (May 8, 2003)

How do they compare to the stromung exhaust?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i have driven cars with both the Greddy and HKS which i have on my 96 SER.... both proform about the same... very close , though i have noticed my friends sound a lil higher than mine at WOT ... kinda like a honda , where as mines deeper.... mine sounds like and 2nd gen RX-7 (weed whacker) when you first start it up sometimes and the exhaust is cold.. but then tones out nicely when it heats up... neither look anything close to stock on a B14 , cause the HKS is the super drager tip and the greaddy is just as big....

personally i would say they are both close enough to just go with what you like , i got HKS cause it was $450 vs $650 for the Greddy.


----------

